# My kitten.



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The day of arrival (a week ago yesterday).

This weekend:


































I think she has grown looooooooooads in a week. :yikes: (sorry they aren't great shots but she moves so much...)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww she is sooooo gorgeous, you must be well pleased with herxx:thumbsup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Over the moon.  Mostly at how well the cat & dog are getting on after mere days.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh isnt she sweet and love the colouring


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is she a maine coon she looks like it  shes georgous


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She is. She's a silver tortie & white.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So relaxed! She's a beautiful colour too


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just adorable.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Really lovely; glad she's settled in so well.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

That the colour Maine Coon I want! *soo jealous!!!*

shes gorgeous! Love your pup too!  I am gettign a ruby cav next year!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Once you get a Cav, you can't go back. 

She's 2 years old, would you believe. Either she is small or the kitten is large.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Once you get a Cav, you can't go back.
> 
> She's 2 years old, would you believe. Either she is small or the kitten is large.


well if she follows in her parents and cousins (you already know which one i adore! lol) footsteps she'll be a biiiig girl!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope so. 

She has big paws already - bigger than the dog's paws.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WoW!!! great picture !xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

she has huge ears  aaaw she looks really at home too - congrats you seem to have picked a winner


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh she is lovely, who is her breeder?

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just pm'd you.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lovely! shes very true of that breeders cats....look at those ears!!!! 

but something made me go "eeeeeeek"....you have a collar on her! if you want to show her take it off asap and think about not bothering with one, it breaks/rubs the fur off on the neck/ruff (obviously a very important part in the MC)

but i loves her


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

So pretty! I can't get over her lovely coat!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She is sooooo beautiful, can I have her pleeeze.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She's a beauty.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Regarding the collar - she doesn't wear it any more. She kept pulling it off. She worked out that it had a safety feature that allows it to fall off under pressure. Brains & beauty. 

I should take a new photo of her. May do this week since she is nearly six months now.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Cor, look at the ears and muzzle on that girl!! she's certainly a beauty - definitely!!  x

Fingers crossed she does well at her show, though with that face i can't see her needing much luck  x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> Cor, look at the ears and muzzle on that girl!! she's certainly a beauty - definitely!!  x
> 
> Fingers crossed she does well at her show, though with that face i can't see her needing much luck  x


the ears are fantastic!  why cant my tortie have those....hmmmm (though she is 9 and retired now! lol)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> the ears are fantastic!  why cant my tortie have those....hmmmm (though she is 9 and retired now! lol)


Always the way though isn't it lol x

Mind you i can't complain as most of my girls have HUGE ears and stocky muzzles for girls, they make my boys look tame :lol: x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

love the piccy of your pup and the cat awww


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She's six months next week so:



















Fast asleep/disturbed by a flash on my lap.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Such an amazing looking girl - Will be great to see how she does at this show x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAwwwwwww congratulations she is beautiful :001_wub: what have you called her ? x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Her name is Freya.

Or Frey Mysterio for all you wrestle fans out there .......


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful name :thumbup:my daughter wanted to call one of our black cats Freya but the neighbour has a cat called Freya  x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Freya the neighbours cat isn't half as pretty as yours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

awwww Freya  lovely name. theres many forest cats around called Freya lol, or Freyja (Norse goddess of beauty and the leader of valkyries) as it can also be spelt  

shes a gorgeous girl, her ears are sooooooo nice!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a few more to show how BIG she is getting. Oh & how she lurrrves her grooming.

That box, aside from the feather tickler, is her favourite thing. Typically, she favours it to her (expensive!) cat tree.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow shes grown so much! beautifull as ever though!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

She is so pretty and big ! :001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Awww she's beautiful!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

So pretty


----------

